# Goldfish has developed strange lump.



## tandykins (Apr 9, 2009)

My darling little Flutters has developed a strange lump on her side. Her behavior hasn't changed at all and she's still swimming around happily. She in a 150 litre tank with a black moor and a couple of shubunkins and they're all quite healthy, calm fish - no fights. We got them all together in the tank that they're currently in about 2 years ago and they were about 2 years old at the time. We've added no new fish recently or any decorations.

GH: 180ppm
KH: 180ppm
pH: 7.0
NO2: 0
NO3: 160ppm

I'm aware the nitrate is high - any recommendations on how to lower it?

Here is a pic of the lump:










And her other, unblemished side: 










I'm happy to take more photos if needed.

Also: Anyone have any idea what variety she is? I was told that she was a butterfly tail but I thought that they were telescopic eyed?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the goldfish. Nitrates can be lowered by performing small 20 percent water changes each week and vaccuming the gravel witheach water change to remove any uneaten food or fish poop that may accumulate on the bottom of the tank. 
I say small water changes for now,maybe two to three times a week until your nitrates are 40ppm or less. I would not perform large water changes for I believe the Ph of your source water could be considerably higher than the tanks Ph and performing a large water change could stress the fish with sudden change in water chemistry. Small frequent water changes are less stessful than large infrequent ones. I might also reduce the amount and frequency of foods offered. This will help with water conditions.
I wish I could be more helpful in regards to growth on the fish but I am no expert on fish ailments and have found that by keeping water parameters in check,, that fish can combat most ailments without medications. If I were to attempt to use medication,, I might look at someting like SEACHEM'S PARAGAURD and follow the directions to the letter.


----------



## tandykins (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the response. We do 20 percent water changes with vacuuming every Saturday and that doesn't seem to have helped.

We feed the fish a small amount of floating pellets (which they seem to prefer) every two days. I'm not too concerned at the moment because as I said, she's her usual self. She doesn't seem otherwise affected yet, but I know that this doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Goldfish are serious poop producers. The more they grow,, the more they eat,, the more they poop. What might have worked for water change routine ,,may need to be increased as fish continue to grow. Were it me,,(and it aint) I would try twice weekly water changes and see if that doesn't help with Nitrates. Might be worth the effort.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I not to long ago started getting nitrates in my tap water. I added some hornwort to my tanks, seems it needs fairly high lighting to grow. The only tank it is realy doing well in is my goldfish tank. Growing like a weed and doing a great job lowering the nitrates.
I don"t know what the lump is, but they had one at walmart yesterday with the same thing. It was acting healthy as well.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i looked around for this for you,there is a wealth of information,i hope there
is an answer for you.

Glimmering Goldfish Facts on Health Issues (dropsy, ick, fungus, parasites, swimbladder, and more)


----------

